# Desperate weirdo



## Puddleduck*

Bonjour!

Dans la ville ou j'habite j'ai vu pas mal de mecs louches de 40 ans qui essayent de draguer des jolies filles de 20 ans et qui sont très persévérant!!! En anglais on dirait que ce sont des 'desperate weirdos'. Genre, des mecs qui veulent baiser des filles et qui feront et diront n'importe quoi pour attirer leur regarde.

Comment peut-on dire ça en francais?

'Un chelou désespéré' - pour moi ça ne sonne pas bien...

Merci de votre aide!


----------



## lcreight

Le mot n'est pas très connu, mais que diriez-vous "vieux satyre" ? TLF dit: 

Homme lubrique, obsédé qui recherche des relations sexuelles avec des inconnues, notamment des petites filles, ou qui se livre à des actes répréhensibles (exhibitionnisme, voyeurisme). _Ignoble, vieux satyre; avoir un comportement, une tête de satyre. Sentiers où les petites filles trop éveillées et morveuses, le long des palissades, fuient l'école pour attraper d'un satyre à l'autre vingt sous_ (CÉLINE, Voyage, 1932, p. 412). _ Je n'aime pas dans l'égalité parce que, dans la femme, c'est l'enfant que je cherche. Je ne puis avoir ni désir ni tendresse pour une femme qui ne me rappelle pas l'enfant.  Avec ça, on finit en correctionnelle comme satyre_ (MONTHERL., Pitié femmes, 1936, p. 1150).


----------



## Yllanos

vieux beaux...


----------



## susanna76

But "vieux beaux" aren't necessarily "desperate," are they? 
I just thought of "vieux louches" myself.


----------



## Yllanos

"vieux beaux pathétiques" alors


----------



## Puddleduck*

ils ne sont pas beaux ^ ^ !!


----------



## owan

PYGMALION (d'après l'encyclopédie Encarta : "homme qui instruit la femme ignorante  ou considérée comme telle dont il est amoureux et qui lui apprend les  bonnes manières"= man learning to a his beloved woman who is considered as ignorant or alike and teach him good manners")


homme de plus de quarante ans sortant avec une fille d'au moins 15 ans de moins que lui, souvent c'est un homme cultivé avec pas mal d'argent qui entretient la fille, étant plus experimenté il lui "apprend la vie", les "bonnes manieres" (allant de comment se tenir en fonction des milieux sociaux au experiences sexuelles.

on pourrait dire que "vieux beaux" est l'équivalent du mot pour femme "cougar" impliquant un coté "affamé de chair fraiche"
et "pygmalion" est plus nuancer et beaucoup moins péjoratif (évidemment il n'y pas de mot moins péjoratif que cougar pour les femmes ^^, machisme de la langue fr... lol)


----------



## titiminet5122

Bonjour. Je dirais "un gros chelou/ lourdingue/ dragueur", uniquement dans ce contexte. 

To puddleduck : " tu crois qu'on est vieux à  40 ans ?" J'ai des doutes !


----------



## owan

je me demander si on pouvait pas dire "a mid-age perv"?


----------



## titiminet5122

Ou bien "un mentor" / "un coach" artistique", car, somme toute, il les "prend en main".


----------



## BAlfson

If you were to overhear the conversations of pubescent girls (I can tell you're not a father yet!), Puddleduck, you would hear them refer to some guy your age as a "Dirty Old Man" - _un obsédé_.

Have you ever struck up a conversation with one of these _vieux dragueur_?  Choose one closer to my age - I wager you will learn a thing or two about invitation and stimulating imagination and desire.

Cheers - Bob


----------



## franc 91

dragueurs incorrigibles (suggestion)


----------



## Jeanne75

Hello,

Très simplement (mais sans la connotation "dragueur") : pour 'desperate weirdos' je dirais :
Des paumés / des paumés désespérés (desperate) 
More specifically, if there is any aspect you want to emphasize:
des paumés sur le retour ("vieux" ..) / des paumés en mal d'affection (cherchant de la compagnie)
Plus familier (désespérés *et* cherchant de la compagnie à tout prix) :
des paumés, prêts à sauter sur tout ce qui bouge

Or any combination:
des paumés désespérés, sur le retour, en mal d'affection ...

cheers


----------



## titiminet5122

Bonjour. j'ai cherché une expression adéquate et j'ai trouvé "un dragueur désespéré/ au bord du désespoir" 

To Balfson : " S'il faut attendre 60 ans pour devenir ultra-romantique, ça craint !"


----------



## BAlfson

"un dragueur désespéré" 

Cheers - Bob
PS titiminet, my wife says I learned it before I met her over 38 years ago.  By the time I understood why and could explain it, I realized that my son was already a genius at it compared to his dad!


----------



## owan

le problème c'est que dans les traductions comme "dragueur désespéré" il manque l'idée de différence d'âge, surtout dans ce cas précis: des types de 40ans draguant des filles de 20ans du coup je dirai un truc comme: "homme mûr libidineux"


----------



## Ellea1

I'd say "des vicelards prêts à tout" 

I like "ickreight" suggestion "satyres"

And 40 is not old


----------



## owan

Ellea1 said:


> I like "ickreight" suggestion "satyres"



ah oui celui est bien! mais très péjoratif 
par contre "(homme mûr)-1 (libidineux)-2" est moins forte)= -1: adulte de plus de trente-cinq ans
                                                                                 -2: ce mot est beaucoup employé par les filles relativement éduquées quand elle se font draguer par des types beaucoup plus agées qu'elles, et prêt à tout pour arriver à leur fins (personnellement je l'ai très souvent entendu prononcé par des amies en soirées ou dans des bars)


----------



## titiminet5122

"Homme mûr libidineux" ! Là, je me marre ! 

Et pourquoi pas un vieux loup solitaire (qui arpente les ruelles, sombres et désertes, la nuit, à la recherche de "chair fraîche"). 

To Balfson : your wife is a wise American woman ! Nowodays children are far ahead ( in good ? bad ?) of their parents !


----------



## owan

titiminet5122 said:


> "Homme mûr libidineux" ! Là, je me marre !
> 
> Et pourquoi pas un vieux loup solitaire (qui arpente les ruelles, sombres et désertes, la nuit, à la recherche de "chair fraîche").
> 
> To Balfson : your wife is a wise American woman ! Nowodays children are far ahead ( in good ? bad ?) of their parents !




...en fait mes copines les appellaient: des "gros porcs libidineux"


----------



## titiminet5122

Attends, c'est du grand n' importe quoi, là !  Et vous riiez comme des c... je suppose ? s'il y des dragueurs, c'est qu'il y des filles assez bêtes pour rentrer dans le panneau !


----------



## brookter

Is there any reason why 'pervers pépère' wouldn't fit the context here? 

I've got a vague memory of reading this in a Gotlieb BD a long time ago, so I've no idea whether it's current or not, but it does seem to fit the context....


----------



## titiminet5122

Je pense à la BD, les " Bidochons" !


----------



## owan

brookter said:


> Is there any reason why 'pervers pépère' wouldn't fit the context here?
> 
> I've got a vague memory of reading this in a Gotlieb BD a long time ago, so I've no idea whether it's current or not, but it does seem to fit the context....


only if it's a very old guy, like 70 year old or over


----------



## Jeanne75

Des (vieux) détraqués ?

Weirdos are not "dragueurs", more like mentally ill or borderline people, not specifically focusing on sex, aren't they?


----------



## brookter

owan said:


> only if it's a very old guy, like 70 year old or over



Which would add to the force of the insult from the young person's point of view....


----------



## svrochetteb

Une vieux pervers ou un gros pervers.
Libidineux works well too but it is less used on an everyday basis. Teenagers would'nt say libidineux, they would say vieux porc / gros porc.


----------



## Tazzler

Jeanne75 said:


> Des (vieux) détraqués ?
> 
> Weirdos are not "dragueurs", more like mentally ill or borderline people, not specifically focusing on sex, aren't they?


They could focus on sex but not necessarily....


----------



## velisarius

The trouble is that the first post in this thread gives a particular type of person, whom the poster describes as "desperate wierdo". The subsequent posts try to translate what Puddleduck had in mind, which (to my mind) has nothing much to do with the expression "desperate wierdo" itself .


----------



## BAlfson

Agreed veli, but we're not dealing with a common English expression.

Cheers - Bob


----------

